# Preservativo antistupro



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Lo trovo allucinante.
Prima di tutto non ho capito se una deve andare in giro con questa roba dentro e poi è di una violenza incredibile.
A violenza rispondi con violenza?? Il pensiero può anche venire ma m'inquieta immaginare l'atto finale di una "tentata violenza" con questo preservativo 
Il fine è sacrosanto ma mi pare un po' horror

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/10_gi...ro_996fcb64-7e17-11df-a575-00144f02aabe.shtml



> ANtiviolenza  Ha i denti il preservativo che intrappola
> e  denuncia gli stupratori
> Ideato in Sudafrica, regalato durante i Mondiali.  Cattura il pene dell'aggressore, per toglierlo serve il chirurgo
> *
> ...


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Lo trovo allucinante.
> Prima di tutto non ho capito se una deve andare in giro con questa roba dentro e poi è di una violenza incredibile.
> A violenza rispondi con violenza?? Il pensiero può anche venire ma m'inquieta immaginare l'atto finale di una "tentata violenza" con questo preservativo
> Il fine è sacrosanto ma mi pare un po' horror
> ...



Anche a me fa strano pensare a donne che girano per strada con un'arma inserita nella vagina, però se pensi che io gli stupratori li condannerei all'evirazione....


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Lo trovo allucinante.
> Prima di tutto non ho capito se una deve andare in giro con questa roba dentro e poi è di una violenza incredibile.
> A violenza rispondi con violenza?? Il pensiero può anche venire ma m'inquieta immaginare l'atto finale di una "tentata violenza" con questo preservativo
> Il fine è sacrosanto ma mi pare un po' horror
> ...


Mi sembra più sicura una pistola. Ammesso di saperla usare.


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sembra più sicura una pistola. Ammesso di saperla usare.


una pistola no ma un'arma meno "cruenta" direi di si.
Poi pensavo ,le spese mediche per levare il preservativo chi le sosterrebbe?
A carico della comunità?
Non è una battuta


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> una pistola no ma un'arma meno "cruenta" direi di si.
> Poi pensavo ,le spese mediche per levare il preservativo chi le sosterrebbe?
> A carico della comunità?
> Non è una battuta


Boh...presentarsi con quella morsa sul pisello è una ammissione di colpa. Il medico dell'ospedale deve denunciarlo?
Non lo so...i risvolti sono inquietanti...


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Boh...presentarsi con quella morsa sul pisello è una ammissione di colpa. Il medico dell'ospedale deve denunciarlo?
> Non lo so...i risvolti sono inquietanti...


se poi il medico è donna lo vedo messo malissimo:mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> se poi il medico è donna lo vedo messo malissimo:mrgreen:


Mi spiace :blu:.....bisogna amputare:carneval:


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

io come antistupro uso uno spray al peperoncino!


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io come antistupro uso uno spray al peperoncino!



Cio è lo usi tu, o lo usano gli altri su di te? :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

In verità non mi preoccupo dell'aspirante stupratore, quanto della reazione violenta che potrebbe avere e ancor più nel caso non fosse solo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io come antistupro uso uno spray al peperoncino!


  ...lo metti sulle mutande?


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In verità non mi preoccupo dell'aspirante stupratore, quanto della reazione violenta che potrebbe avere e ancor più nel caso non fosse solo.


esatto. 
C'è anche da dire che con un tale  male becco non so quanto riuscirebbe ad avere reazioni.
Bhò. Mi sembra fantascienza che nel 2010 questi siano gli unici deterrenti alla violenza sessuale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> esatto.
> C'è anche da dire che con un tale male becco non so quanto riuscirebbe ad avere reazioni.
> Bhò. Mi sembra fantascienza che nel 2010 questi siano gli unici deterrenti alla violenza sessuale


 ..senza dire che potrebbe essere un deterrente solo alla penetrazione vaginale... :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

non credo che le donne in italia lo metterebbero, perchè avrebbero paura che lo stupratore le massacri di botte (e perchè l'incidenza degli stupri non è alta come in alcuni paesi africani)
ma in alcune città africane potrebbero comprarlo perchè si sparga la voce che ce l'hanno
e in alcune zone dove è più frequente che allo stupro consegua l'omicidio potrebbero usarlo, nella speranza almeno di una vendetta postuma
ma lo potranno usare solo le donne non infibulate


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi spiace :blu:.....bisogna amputare:carneval:


peccato che in molte zone gli uomini non accettino medici donne :carneval:


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo che le donne in italia lo metterebbero, perchè avrebbero paura che lo stupratore le massacri di botte (e perchè l'incidenza degli stupri non è alta come in alcuni paesi africani)
> ma in alcune città africane potrebbero comprarlo perchè si sparga la voce che ce l'hanno
> e in alcune zone dove è più frequente che allo stupro consegua l'omicidio potrebbero usarlo, nella speranza almeno di una vendetta postuma
> ma lo potranno usare solo le donne non infibulate


Ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che una donna africana coi c ***  i che c'ha si compri una cosa del genere.
Visto che, appunto, ancora troppe sono già vittime e schiave  di atrocità mostruose come l'infibulazione e altro.


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In verità non mi preoccupo dell'aspirante stupratore, quanto della reazione violenta che potrebbe avere e ancor più nel caso non fosse solo.


 Scusa non ho capito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito


 Se lo stupratore soffre..meglio.
Ma lo stupro non è un atto sessuale, ma un atto di violenza che utilizza il sesso come arma. Una volta che non riuscisse quel tipo di violenza se ne scatenerebbe altra ancor più violenta.


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> io come antistupro uso uno spray al peperoncino!


Ah...bene...e pensi in quel momento, magari in un luogo al chiuso, di riuscire ad indirizzare il getto esattamente solo su di lui? sai che efftto è in grado diprodurre lo spray al peperoncinoc he danno in dotazioen anche ad alcune forze di polizia (locale, in genere)? lo sai che se te lo spruzzi anche tu vicino alla faccia (cosa mooooolto probabile data la vicinanza con lo stupratore che è veramente difficile ti stia lontano data la pratica che tenta di farti!) rischi di rimanere parzialmente e momentaneamente talmente accecata e irritata da esser incapace anche tu di far granchè? per carità, sempre meglio che nulla, però questi mezzi lasciateli usare a chi è in grado....un bel corso di autodifesa ci vorrebeb invece, passato gratuitamente dai vari comuni d'Italia a ogni donna....bastan poche lezioni...non devon imparare a picchiare e immobilizzare (non bastan corsi di anni per quello!!!) ma a sciogliersi dalla stretta, a divincolarsi quando la persona è più vulnerabile....


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah...bene...e pensi in quel momento, magari in un luogo al chiuso, di riuscire ad indirizzare il getto esattamente solo su di lui? sai che efftto è in grado diprodurre lo spray al peperoncinoc he danno in dotazioen anche ad alcune forze di polizia (locale, in genere)? lo sai che se te lo spruzzi anche tu vicino alla faccia (cosa mooooolto probabile data la vicinanza con lo stupratore che è veramente difficile ti stia lontano data la pratica che tenta di farti!) rischi di rimanere parzialmente e momentaneamente talmente accecata e irritata da esser incapace anche tu di far granchè? per carità, sempre meglio che nulla, però questi mezzi lasciateli usare a chi è in grado....un bel corso di autodifesa ci vorrebeb invece, passato gratuitamente dai vari comuni d'Italia a ogni donna....bastan poche lezioni...non devon imparare a picchiare e immobilizzare (non bastan corsi di anni per quello!!!) ma a sciogliersi dalla stretta, a divincolarsi quando la persona è più vulnerabile....


Lo so è vietato dalle legge..ma io con i maniaci ci devo fare i conti tutti i giorni! Il prossimo anno penso che farò un ocrso di autodifesa


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Lo so è vietato dalle legge..ma io con i maniaci ci devo fare i conti tutti i giorni! Il prossimo anno penso che farò un ocrso di autodifesa


Anche io...ma evito sia la pistola che lo spray al peperoncino...agire con poche mosse al momento giusto è l'uncio modo che si ha - oltre le grida - di non aver problemi....


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> *Lo so è vietato dalle legge*..ma io con i maniaci ci devo fare i conti tutti i giorni! Il prossimo anno penso che farò un ocrso di autodifesa


 
ma chi te l'ha detto?

solo alcuni lo sono (per ora)


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> solo alcuni lo sono (per ora)


Il mio lo è


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Lo so è vietato dalle legge..ma io con i maniaci ci devo fare i conti tutti i giorni! Il prossimo anno penso che farò un ocrso di autodifesa


 in effetti è così estenuante essere delle fighe stratosferiche:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ah...bene...e pensi in quel momento, magari in un luogo al chiuso, di riuscire ad indirizzare il getto esattamente solo su di lui? sai che efftto è in grado diprodurre lo spray al peperoncinoc he danno in dotazioen anche ad alcune forze di polizia (locale, in genere)? lo sai che se te lo spruzzi anche tu vicino alla faccia (cosa mooooolto probabile data la vicinanza con lo stupratore che è veramente difficile ti stia lontano data la pratica che tenta di farti!) rischi di rimanere parzialmente e momentaneamente talmente accecata e irritata da esser incapace anche tu di far granchè? per carità, sempre meglio che nulla, però questi mezzi lasciateli usare a chi è in grado....un bel corso di autodifesa ci vorrebeb invece, passato gratuitamente dai vari comuni d'Italia a ogni donna....bastan poche lezioni...non devon imparare a picchiare e immobilizzare (non bastan corsi di anni per quello!!!) ma a sciogliersi dalla stretta, a divincolarsi quando la persona è più vulnerabile....


 mi dai indicazioni su roma? mi piacerebbe seguire questo corso... grazie!


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> solo alcuni lo sono (per ora)


Lo è anche lo storditore elettrico?


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi dai indicazioni su roma? mi piacerebbe seguire questo corso... grazie!


Il Comune ne fece un paio anni fa...ora credo ci si debba rivolgere a palestre private...appena so qualcosa ti faccio sapere se vuoi...


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il Comune ne fece un paio anni fa...ora credo ci si debba rivolgere a palestre private...appena so qualcosa ti faccio sapere se vuoi...


 grazie, mi faresti una gran cortesia! :up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Spray al peperoncino sul pene dell'aggressore, potrebbe essere  una nuova pratica erotica messalina, no???


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Spray al peperoncino sul pene dell'aggressore, potrebbe essere una nuova pratica erotica messalina, no???


Guarda che fa veramente male..io non sono mistress poi...e non ho detto che sono una gran figa ma mediamente carina


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Guarda che fa veramente male..io non sono mistress poi...e non ho detto che sono una gran figa *ma mediamente carina*


Questa frase fa l'effetto testa di tartaruga più del pepperoncino :rotfl:

Scusa, mi è scappato


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Questa frase fa l'effetto testa di tartaruga più del pepperoncino :rotfl:
> 
> Scusa, mi è scappato


Sono umile ho 40 anni a 30 ero super gnocca ora sono boh..piaccio ma per l'insieme!


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2010)

Ho letto la notizia. Comunque sembra che sia un'invenzione ancora in fase di sviluppo in quanto questo preservato può inserirlo solo un chirurgo nella vagina...ed è lo stesso un chirurgo che deve levarlo dall'eventuale pene.
Inoltre non può rimanere in vagina più di un tot di ore. :condom:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho letto la notizia. Comunque sembra che sia un'invenzione ancora in fase di sviluppo in quanto questo preservato può inserirlo solo un chirurgo nella vagina...ed è lo stesso un chirurgo che deve levarlo dall'eventuale pene.
> Inoltre non può rimanere in vagina più di un tot di ore. :condom:


Cosa succede se non si stacca dalla vagina? Si userà la machete per separare i due?


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Cosa succede se non si stacca dalla vagina? Si userà la machete per separare i due?


 Ah quanto ho capito è impossibile che non si stacchi dalla vagina. L'interno del preservativo, cioè la parte che va a contatto col pene, è stata creata appositamente per avventarsi sul pene e provocare un immenso dolore...molto immenso...


----------



## Consapevole (28 Giugno 2010)

l'avevo gia sentita sta cosa...non sara' il non plusultra degli antistupri ma e' un idea,anch'io sono del parere che uno stupratore una volta che si accorge (non penso che tutti vadano a tastoni quando lo infilano...) sicuramente non reagira' bene...ma tanto quasi sempre allo stupro si affianca la violenza fisica di una brutalita' tale che non trovo nemmeno un vocabolo per descriverla...ci penseranno due volte poco ma sicuro...ma e' anche vero che accorgendosi dell'inghippo la donna potrebbe seriamente rischiare la vita (anche se la vita non potra' piu' essere uguale dopo una cosa simile...)

saro' medioevale o peggio primitivo...ma io tutti quelli di cui si e' accertata la violenza (vedi bianchini e company...) gli darei il viagra,gli cospargerei il cosetto di carne macinata e sangue e glielo farei immergere in una vasca piena di piranha a dieta da un mese...il tutto mostrato possibilmente e descritto su quanti piu' giornali e tg possibili...tanto siamo sempre al solito discorso...se uno sa che al massimo rischia qualche anno...di problemi non se ne fa'...ma quando sai che ci potresti rimettere il tuo caro amico...allora vedi che non solo ci pensi...ma se hai un briciolo di intellingenza lasci stare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Consapevole ha detto:


> l'avevo gia sentita sta cosa...non sara' il non plusultra degli antistupri ma e' un idea,anch'io sono del parere che uno stupratore una volta che si accorge (non penso che tutti vadano a tastoni quando lo infilano...) sicuramente non reagira' bene...ma tanto quasi sempre allo stupro si affianca la violenza fisica di una brutalita' tale che non trovo nemmeno un vocabolo per descriverla...ci penseranno due volte poco ma sicuro...ma e' anche vero che accorgendosi dell'inghippo la donna potrebbe seriamente rischiare la vita (anche se la vita non potra' piu' essere uguale dopo una cosa simile...)
> 
> saro' medioevale o peggio primitivo...ma io tutti quelli di cui si e' accertata la violenza (vedi bianchini e company...) gli darei il viagra,gli cospargerei il cosetto di carne macinata e sangue e glielo farei immergere in una vasca piena di piranha a dieta da un mese...il tutto mostrato possibilmente e descritto su quanti piu' giornali e tg possibili...tanto siamo sempre al solito discorso...se uno sa che al massimo rischia qualche anno...di problemi non se ne fa'...ma quando sai che ci potresti rimettere il tuo caro amico...allora vedi che non solo ci pensi...ma se hai un briciolo di intellingenza lasci stare...


Tu ragioni da non stupratore (ma un po' da sadico ) non credo che qualunque minaccia di punizione sarebbe un deterrente.
Negli USA, che tendono a prevedere la pena di morte con una certa larghezza, hanno constatato che la previsione di una pena pesante, per certi reati, è un incentivo a rendere il reato più grave.
Se in seguito a uno stupro si rischia la pena di morte, dopo di esso, è più "conveniente" eliminare la vittima-testimone.


----------



## Consapevole (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu ragioni da non stupratore (ma un po' da sadico ) non credo che sarebbe un deterrente.



Lo so,pero' odio quando sento parlare di "aiutare ecc..." di persone che se ne fregano della vita propria e altrui...senza contare l'impossibilita' della legge di fare vera giustizia...fosse possibile li si dovrebbe mandare a spaccare pietre col piccone a vita...ma dove?

e poi qualsiasi tipo di sentenza anche fosse di morte,non potrebbe mai ricucire le ferite che una donna si portera' dentro...scusate la frase fatta pero'...CHE MONDO DI MERDA...


----------

